
Octopus DNA is Alien - dvcoolster
http://mysticalraven.com/news/1734/scientists-conclude-octopus-dna-is-not-of-this-world
======
dalke
No, it isn't. Here's the paper -
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v524/n7564/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v524/n7564/full/nature14668.html)
. Among other things:

> "The core developmental and neuronal gene repertoire of the octopus is
> broadly similar to that found across invertebrate bilaterians"

> "Using a relaxed molecular clock, we estimate that the octopus and squid
> lineages diverged ~270 Mya, emphasizing the deep evolutionary history of
> coleoid cephalopods8"

There is _nothing_ to suggest alien DNA, and the comment from Martin Wells
appears to be part of an in-joke to emphasis the unusualness of the octopus.

Moreover, the text at this link is a copy of [http://www.ancient-
code.com/scientists-conclude-octopus-dna-...](http://www.ancient-
code.com/scientists-conclude-octopus-dna-is-not-from-this-world/) , from at
least 11 days ago. I prefer links to the primary source over to a copy.

